# English tobacco control plan embraces tobacco harm reduction - world first



## Rincewind (18/7/17)

https://www.clivebates.com/english-tobacco-control-plan-embraces-tobacco-harm-reduction-world-first/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

